# Reostato Electronico.



## jrperez_r (Abr 13, 2006)

Bueno es el primer tema que palnteo, espero que me ayuden....
 El problema es que deseo controlar corriente alterna y lo mas conveniente es con un reostato pero lo de malo que cuesta mucho y me sugerieron que haga uno pero electronico...
y por eso es que lo planteo .. bueno solo quisiera controlar hasta *2Amp*. como maximo ... este Reostato electronico lo usare para controlar la corriente que le entregare a una bobina para generar campo magnetico...
 Espero su ayuda..
   ATT.
 RICHARD.


----------



## Rodolfo Rivera Leal (Abr 13, 2006)

Debe especificar voltaje y el tipo de bobina, en lo posible su aplicación


----------



## Rodolfo Rivera Leal (Abr 14, 2006)

Sr Richard, debe especificar voltaje y el tipo de bobina, en lo posible su aplicación para orientarlo mejor.

Saludos cordiales. RRL


----------



## jrperez_r (Abr 16, 2006)

Rodolfo Rivera Leal dijo:
			
		

> Sr Richard, debe especificar voltaje y el tipo de bobina, en lo posible su aplicación para orientarlo mejor.
> 
> Saludos cordiales. RRL



Bueno el voltaje puede ser 220v / 110v / *24v* AC cualquiera de esos volajes a *1Amperio AC*. 
*Bueno lo que deseo es generar campo magnetico con una bobina cuyo nucleo sera un tubo de hierro para una mejor comprension voy subir una imagen (cabezal.jpg).*Bueno como se ve alli yo deseo controlar la corriente que entregaria a la bobina(cabezal) para poder generar suficiente campo en la tuberia para poder detectar las fallas en ese material... 
att
RICHARD


----------



## Rodolfo Rivera Leal (Abr 16, 2006)

Estimado Richard, ¿maneja algun programa de diseño de electrónica para enviarle un plano esquemático de un modelo que le puede servir?.

Saludos cordiales RRL


----------



## jrperez_r (Abr 17, 2006)

Rodolfo Rivera Leal dijo:
			
		

> Estimado Richard, ¿maneja algun programa de diseño de electrónica para enviarle un plano esquemático de un modelo que le puede servir?.
> 
> Saludos cordiales RRL



 Si señor ... manejo el *Multisim, Eagle y Ares de Proteus*. Cualquiera de esos programas son los que utilizo ...
 Asi que le agrdeceria de antemano su ayuda.

*att
Richard.*


----------



## Rodolfo Rivera Leal (Abr 17, 2006)

Richard reciba cordial saludo.
Voy a pasar un plano a proteus y se lo enviaré. Dame un tiempito.

Abrazos RRL


----------



## jrperez_r (Abr 21, 2006)

Rodolfo Rivera Leal dijo:
			
		

> Richard reciba cordial saludo.
> Voy a pasar un plano a proteus y se lo enviaré. Dame un tiempito.
> 
> Abrazos RRL


*Ok señor  Rodolfo esperare...
gracias*

*att
Richard*


----------



## Rodolfo Rivera Leal (May 1, 2006)

Te envi´we un adjunto en  orcad (.DSN) pero no pasa voy a intentar otras cosa


----------



## Rodolfo Rivera Leal (May 1, 2006)

Dame tu e-mail privasdo para hacerte llegar el plano en orcad 9.1

Abrazos RRL


----------



## jrperez_r (May 2, 2006)

Señor Rodolfo le envio mi correo para que  me envie el diseño....
*jrperez_r@hotmail.com*
Esperare su envio.
att
*RICHARD PEREZ*


----------



## jrperez_r (May 8, 2006)

*Gracias*
Señor Rodolfo por el diagrama que me envio.
Tengo unas preguntas :
- El valor de la tension *Vcc *es el mismo del circuito de diodos puente de entrada 24-120Vac?
- El valor de la tension *Vss* es igual a tierra?
- El circuito de control del motor (armadura) es manejado por el *SG3525*.... y el potenciometro  R6 le da el ancho de pulso (velocidad)? Cierto.
- EL circuito D3 bridgev es el mismo que el D4, si no es asi los terminales del 2y 3 del D3
a donde van conectados.
 Ahora si yo vario el ancho de pulso que le entregara el *pot de 20K *al ciscuito SG3525 , variara la cantidad de corriente que se le entregar ala armadura(bobina inductora).
 Espero estar en lo correcto, si no es asi por favor espero que me envie una pequeña explicacion del funcionamiento del circuito.

att.
*RICHARD PEREZ*


----------

